# wildsau hardride fr



## cliomare (9. April 2007)

hallo,

taugt die wildsau fr eigentlich noch als allround-freerider?

sprich alles was man runterfahrt muss zuerst auch hochgefahren werden. meistens sind das so 600-900 höhenmeter, können aber auch mal 1500 hm oder mehr mit längerer tragepartie (so 300hm) sein.

und abwärst gehts dann hauptsächlich über enge, teilweise technisch sehr anspruchsvolle singletrails mit vielen haarnadelkurven. größere drops sind eher seltener, meistens ists eher sehr verblockt.
natürlich sollt da bike aber auch den ein oder anderen bikepark ausflug aushalten (das aber eher selten).

sprich das bike soll wenig, leicht und gut beschleunigbar sein.
so räder wie das trek session 77 oder das aktuelle scott nitrous 10 sind dafür nicht wirklich geeignet. so was wie das spezi sx trail oder ein leicht aufgebautes rm switch wären ideal.


hab jetzt nur mal ein preislich sehr interessantes angebot für eine wildsau gesehen und bin halt am überlegen. wenn ihr jetzt meints dass das bike für so ein einsatzgebiet ohnehin zu downhill-lastig ist dann hats sichs eh erledigt.

und wie schaut das eigentlich mit dem federweg bei einem fox dhx 5.0 aus? sind das dann 200mm oder ändert sich das je nachdem wie der eingebaut ist.

und wie viel gesamtgewicht muss man ungefähr rechnen? als gabel würd wenn eine marzocchi 66 reinkommen, der restliche aufbau halt mit sram x9, truvativ holzfeller teilen (2-fach kb) und wenn ein lrs mit mavic 729 felgen.
kommt man da unter 17kg hin?

ganz so eilig ist das ganze eh nicht, da ich momentan noch nicht genug geld habe. aber sobald ich arbeiten anfang brauch ich dann auf jeden fall ein neues rad (also einige wochen hab ich noch zeit mir das zu überlegen).

grüße!


----------



## rsu (9. April 2007)

Ich setz meine Wildsau vor allem für Trialtouren in den Bergen ein. Lebendgewicht sind allerdings je nach Dämpfer 18/18,5kg. Auf 17kg oder weniger kommst nur mit konsequentem Leichtbau (Luftgabel (zB MZ66 SL ATA), Luftdämpfer und KEINE DH Reifen). Kannst Dir ja meinen Aufbau unter Fotos mal anschaun. Mit Hope Laufrädern statt HügiFR wär auch noch etwas rauszuholen, aber auf die DH Reifen & GustavM will ich bergab nicht verzichten! Zur Not evtl noch Big Betty (ca 0,9kg das Stück statt Maxxis HR/Minion mit ca 1,2-1,3kg).

Je nachdem in welchem Loch Du den Dämpfer in der Wippe einhängst ändert sich der Federweg und natürlich in Abhängigkeit des Dämpferhubs. Die aktuelle Wippe hat 2 Aufnahmen, meine alte noch 3. Auf der HP gibts glaub ne Skizze mit der Angabe der 2 Übersetzungsverhältnisse (schau mal unter downloads). 

Ich find die Hardride perfekt, trotz des leichten Übergewichts. Bergab merke ich davon nix. Schön ist auch dass man den Radstand verkürzen kann, nur musst dann evtl auf 24" hinten umsteigen. Ist aber eh angenehmer für manche Steilpassagen. Bergauf braucht man halt Kondition, aber die kommt von allein  ...und ein Tragepolster lassen auch 1000hm Tragen erträglich werden... naja fast 

Ach ja, falls es eloxiert ist würdest natürlich wieder Gewicht sparen gegenüber ner Pulverung. Nachträglich geht das meines Wissens nach leider nicht mehr (also Pulver runter und dann elox.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (9. April 2007)

Ich kann rsu nur zustimmen. Ich benutze meine Sau auch für FR-Touren.


----------



## cliomare (9. April 2007)

danke mal für die antworten!

das rsu, was ich in deinem fotoablum sehe, dürft eh ungefähr sowas sein wie ich oft fahre. nur daß ich mich mit meinem alten hardtail die allzu argen passagen nicht fahren trau, deshalb soll ja was neues her.

von der wendigkeit ist die wildsau gut? meine größten bedenken sind eher die daß so ein "zaches" bike zu wenig wendig ist für wege, auf denen viele kurven nur mit versetzen fahrbar sind. 


auf die wildsau bin ich eigentlich nur wegen diesem angebot hier gekommen:

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=51997

ich denk das ist schon recht gut. und irgendwie gefällts mir halt besser wie ein ghost northshore. das wäre sonst eine alternative die preis/leistungsmässig halt kaum zu schlagen ist.

von den komponenten denk ich wär das set ja nicht so schlecht. wobei ich gerne als gabel eine 66 sl1 ata nehmen würde (wegen gewicht und absenkbarkeit) und einen anderen laufradsatz (oder zumindestens eine andere felge). preislich wär das ganze zwar an der obersten grenze von dem was ich ausgeben will, aber noch ok. wobei ich wie gesagt eh noch einige zeit warten muss, nur mach ich mich halt langsam auf die suche nach was passendem.
würdet ihr meinen daß man da noch einige komponenten unbedingt tauschen sollte, speziell wenn man aufs gewicht schaut? wobei es preislich nicht mehr teurer werden sollte (oder halt kaum).

grüße


----------



## rsu (9. April 2007)

Was Wendigkeit angeht brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen! Das Hinterrad um 90Grad und mehr zu versetzen ist kein Problem bei dem Rad, eher des Könnens Ins Schwitzen kommt man natürlich schon 

Solltest Dir halt evtl überlegen hinten gleich auf 24" zu gehen. Dann wird das Rad eh schon mal wendiger und zudem ist so kurzer Radstand (fast) uneingeschränkt möglich.

Die 66SL ist sicher ne gute Wahl. Soll ja wohl tatsächlich nur 2,7kg wiegen, liegt minimal über der RS SoloAir. Dämpfer würd ich 200/57 nehmen, sofern im Angebot abweichend. Evtl auf den Air umsteigen? Der Pearl (222/66; ca 360g) taugt leider nicht für den Hinterbau da zu progressiv. Den Manitou 4way Air (200/57; ca 450g) hatte ich jetzt einige Male drin und war schwer begeistert.

Die anderen Teile kenne ich zu wenig bzgl Gewicht. Wie gesagt, mit die leichtesten Naben die auch noch finanzierbar sind sind die Hope Pro 2 Naben. Vielleicht ist das ja noch drin in Deinem Budget.


----------



## mani.r (9. April 2007)

Wie rsu schon sagt - die Wendigkeit ist 1A bei dem Hardride. Kommt drauf an wie groß Du bist und was für eine Rahmengröße Du Dir holen willst. Desweiter hängt es auch vom Setup ab.
Leicht wird es mit den Teilen sicher nicht werden. Hatte auch schon verscheidene Kombinationen aber war nie unter 18 kg wobei ich auch nicht so arg auf Gewicht achte. Der Rahmen selber bez. meine beiden Rahmen hatten mit DHX bez X4 Dämpfer 5.5kg gewogen. Leicht ist was anderes. Das Angebot ist schon ganz gut bei bpo sind aber auch keine leichten Teile dabei. Denke mal so 19kg.
Mit der ETA wäre es aber sicher gut für FR Touren.
Würde meine nicht tauschen wollen und hab auch schon die Zweite.


----------



## cliomare (11. April 2007)

danke mal für alle antworten. ich behalt das alutech jetzt auf jeden fall in meinem favouritenkreis und wenns dieses angebot noch gibt, wenn ich dann geld habe, tendier ich stark dazu zuzuschlagen. über die genaue ausstattung werd ich mir dann gedanken machen, aber zumindestens weiß ich jetzt daß das bike meinen anforderungen gerecht werden dürfte.

grüße und ein paar schöne biketage!


----------



## Moonshaker (13. April 2007)

Die 66 SL1 ATA wäre auch ne Option oder?

Für unter 3000 ein Hardride, ist echt ne gute Preislage.

mfg MooN


----------



## THBiker (13. April 2007)

Fahre meine Wildsau Enduro in dem Gebit das du angegeben hast! passte sehr gut!
Ich würd sagen der Aufbau macht den Unterschied...sprich leichtere parts dran und es rollt auch bergauf


----------



## Marina (13. April 2007)

des rollt auch bergauf, wenns 19kg wiegt. die Reifen machen doch den großen Unterschied


----------



## cmaucksch (13. April 2007)

moin,

ich bin auch der meinung, dass die Reifen mehr als das Gewicht ausmachen, aber vorallem die Geo. Ich fahre meine  Wildsau auch bergauf (wiegt zwar nur um die 16kg), dazu binde ich eben die Gabel mit einem Spanngurt nach unten. Also wenn einem das mit demSpanngurt zu umständlich ist eine absenkbare gabel rein, da die Wildsau ja eine weit versenkbare Sattelstütze hat spricht nichts dagegen berghoch ein paar CC und marathon-Mountainbiker zu überholen.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (13. April 2007)

@Clemens: nur dass ich Deinen NN nach 100m platt gemacht hatte   Bin heut auch so 2000hm mit meinen Maxxis DH gestrampelt


----------



## cmaucksch (14. April 2007)

naja hochzu haben sie ja alles durchgehalten und runterzu waren sie deinem Fahrstil nicht gewachsen 
Inzwischen sind Big betties dran jetzt ist es eben ein paar gramm mehr als 16kg voher ein paar weniger.

Ich werde mich heute vom Lift hochtragen lassen in paar minuten gehts los 200km zum Bikepark ochenkopf.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## THBiker (14. April 2007)

Marina schrieb:


> des rollt auch bergauf, wenns 19kg wiegt. die Reifen machen doch den großen Unterschied



das ist wohl wahr  meine Enduro hat auch 19kg  und fährt auch alles...bergauf bergab...ok, im Moment im Ruhestand


----------



## entlebucher (15. April 2007)

Sali,

ich nutze meine Hardride jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren hier in den Alpen tagtäglich als "Tourendownhiller" 
Das heisst unter der Woche zwischen 500 und 800 hm täglich und an den wochenenden meist zwischen 1000 und 2000hm täglich. Dabei lässt sich die Sau dann auch gern mal mehrere Stunden tragen 

Ich fahre das bike mit einer Rohloff, 66rc2x und recht schweren aber zuverlässigen Intense reifen. Gewicht irgendwas zwischen 19 und 20kg.
Es gibt sicher Bikes die sich leichter bergauf trampen lassen, aber bergab macht die Sau dann alles wieder wett.

Wenn du ein zuverlässiges Bike suchst, dass wirklich jeden mist von Bikepark bis Tagestour bei Vollmatsch mitmacht ist die Sau das richtige. Sie ist sehr wartungsarm und verzeiht viel. Die Industrielager sind schnell und Problemlos zu tauschen, und bekommst du an jeder Strassenecke hinterhergeworfen.
Ausserdem ist der Service bei Alutech exzelent!


----------



## cliomare (15. April 2007)

hallo und danke für die vielen antworten. 
klingt alles ziemlich gut und daweil steht das alutech auf der poleposition meiner liste 

im moment fehlt halt noch das geld aber ich hoff daß es das angebot in 2-3 monaten noch gibt und dann werd ich vermutlich zuschlagen (außerdem kann ich verletzungsbedingt eh noch längere zeit keinen sport machen - das ist echt hart bei dem wetter). 

als alternativen hab ich halt noch das ghost northshore im auge, aber da würd mir das alutech besser gefallen (halt individueller als das ghost).

oder vielleicht ein rocky switch, wenn ichs mir günstig custommässig aufbauen lassen könnt. da gibts so einen händler der immer wieder welche günstig abgibt...

nicolai hätt auch schöne rahmen, aber da wirds mit 3000 wohl nicht ganz reichen wenns ähnlich gut ausgestattet sein soll. 

und ein paar andere nette rahmen gäbs schon auch (zB moorewood shova lt), aber wenn man kein gutes komplettangebot hat wirds selbst aufgebaut einfach viel zu teuer. 
insofern ist das angebot von bikeparts schon sehr gut!

grüße aus dem sonnigen tirol!


----------

